# Swan Mussels



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Just seen these on ebay for sale wonder if anyone else has them in there pond or knows about them


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I wouldn't keep them in a pond, they can die and pollute the water without you noticing and if they breed the larva are fish parasites


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I wouldn't keep them in a pond, they can die and pollute the water without you noticing and if they breed the larva are fish parasites


Blimey glad I asked first they made them sound great for ponds was going to get 20 to put in the pond Thanks Hawksport:thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

You would lso be limited as to what you could use if you needed to treat any disease in your fish.


----------

